
Show HN: egress-operator, a simple way to control Kubernetes egress traffic - p10jkle
https://github.com/monzo/egress-operator
======
verdverm
How does this compare to istio egress controls?

Can it be used with Network policy?

~~~
p10jkle
The idea is that this uses a little more 'vanilla' Kubernetes because you
control the access to the endpoint using NetworkPolicies and not any new kind
of policy specification. That's what I like about it, it uses the controls
you're used to using

